# Exercise with Joe!



## Toucan (Mar 25, 2020)

My grandsons told me I should do this - so I have just finished this morning's half hour session. 
It is half an hour exercise initially intended for school kids to replace their PE lessons, but the idea has caught on and is being used by many grown ups as well. It is on at 9.00 am each week day morning.

I found it quite a good work out and could do most of it, apart from the star-jumps which I've never been able to do. 
It was good to be doing the same session as the rest of the family, and gives some sense of connection and unity.
I'll probably make it part of the daily routine.


----------



## TrevA (Mar 30, 2020)

I’ve been doing this one every day. A bit less energetic than the PE video, but still a good way of getting the blood pumping around in the mornings.


----------

